# 2.4.20-r1 and nvidia driver

## brian33x51

I just (attempted) to upgrade to 2.4.20-r1.  (1.4 install with ~x86 keywords)

I have a dual athlon (1700+) with a tyan tiger MP motherboard and a gf4 ti 4200.

After upgrading my kernel and rebuilding the nvidia module, X now refuses to start.

It doesn't crash,  but on startup the nvidia logo never flashes and the screen stays black.

I end up having to reboot the system to recover the video.

So now I'm back on 2.4.19

I have the agpgart compiled as a module and the card/board has AGP fast writes and SBA enabled.

----------

## li1_getoo

have a look at /usr/src/linux/.config  

and see if u got everythin right  :Wink: 

or why dont u save the old config and load it to the new kernel

----------

## drakonite

Did you reinstall the nvidia-kernel after you upgraded your kernel? You have to do that.

----------

## sgaap

Did you rebuild your nvidia kernel driver with 2.4.20 linked to /usr/src/linux in stead of 2.4.19?

I just upgraded to 2.4.20-r1 fiorm 2.4.19 and after rebuilding my nvidia kernel driver (3123 because 4191 sucks) against the 2.4.20-r1 kernel (gentoo-sources) everything worked

----------

## bpkri

I had general problem when upgradeing from the 3xxx nvidia driver to the 4xxx nvidia driver - after an emerge -u nvidia-kernel X always crashed saying it cannot load or initialize (cannot remember correctly) the nvidia module. emerging the driver again helped, though.

----------

## helper2384

the 4xxx nvidia driver uses nvidia as kernelmodule

the old kernelmodule was NVdriver

after i changed that in modules.autoload

(because on demand loading dont work for me)

everything is fine again.

i have a gf4 4200ti w 64mb

and using ~x86 unstable branch

----------

## eivinn

 *bpkri wrote:*   

> I had general problem when upgradeing from the 3xxx nvidia driver to the 4xxx nvidia driver - after an emerge -u nvidia-kernel X always crashed saying it cannot load or initialize (cannot remember correctly) the nvidia module. emerging the driver again helped, though.

 

How is that 4xxx driver working for you then?

----------

## brian33x51

When I first upgraded the kernel I tried several times, even built the nvidia kernel source by hand.

Anyways, I'm using the 4.xxx nvidia driver just fine on 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 right at this moment.

Are any of you guys running a duallie athlon setup or a Sis 735 based board??

I'll go through it all again, the building and everything.

  I probably could fall back to the 3123 driver if I needed to.  That's the only way I could get another machine to work properly.

----------

## MadEagle

I had a similar problem after upgrading to 2.4.20-r1. When starting X it would just display funny blinking charqacters and crash (the 3xxx driver). Even recompiling didn't help. I solved it by disabling APIC in the kernel.

MadEagle

----------

## darktux

 *eivinn wrote:*   

>  *bpkri wrote:*   I had general problem when upgradeing from the 3xxx nvidia driver to the 4xxx nvidia driver - after an emerge -u nvidia-kernel X always crashed saying it cannot load or initialize (cannot remember correctly) the nvidia module. emerging the driver again helped, though. 
> 
> How is that 4xxx driver working for you then?

 

On 2 different machines with TNT2, 4xxx SUCKS! It crashes X all the time..

----------

## aardvark

2.4.20 seems a very nice kernel to me! runs slightly better(more responsive) than the old one. The Nvidia divers work too here (on a TNT2 card !?!).

Maybe rebooting after you installed then helps.... (Not very linuxy)

Otherwise do: (some have been mentioned already)

(Assuming you are already booting from the new kernel:)

(have you linked /usr/src/linux to your new gentoo sources?)

emerge nvidia-kernel

env-update

source /etc/profile

update-modules

modprobe nvidia  (the driver module has a new name)

startx

This should definitely work!

Next time you reboot the module should be loaded automagically.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

